# 3rd World Hitch Hiking



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

So I wanted to ask a question. I've seen shows on the Travel Channel before and the crew gets in the back of a pickup with like 10+ locals in it. Is this staged or do people actually pick you up like that in those countries? Countries I'm specifically asking about are Mexico and Brazil.

Side note: I can see myself doing that some day, picking up hitch hikers and putting them in the back on my truck and taking them as far as I can.

Edit: I just realized after posting this that this is the wrong subforum.


----------



## Earth (Dec 8, 2011)

It's probably not staged.

In the southern hemisphere countries,
there seems to be a more 'traditional' way of being - a sense of community - which seems to me to be lost as far as the northen hemisphere chaotic way of life goes.

"Powaqqatsi" is the title of a fascinating film which documents the differences in lifestyles, and really focuses on the southern hemisphere way of living.

You can read about that a little more here http://www.qatsi.org/ if you are interested....


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

Earth said:


> It's probably not staged.
> 
> In the southern hemisphere countries,
> there seems to be a more 'traditional' way of being - a sense of community - which seems to me to be lost as far as the northen hemisphere chaotic way of life goes.
> ...


Thanks Earth. I'll look into it


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 9, 2011)

I dont think its that uncommon. I have experienced things like this in Mexico, and Guatemala. I guess the major difference is, it's not free there. Or rather, it is expected that you will pay something for the ride. usually just a few coins to help with gas, but no one rides for free.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 9, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> I dont think its that uncommon. I have experienced things like this in Mexico, and Guatemala. I guess the major difference is, it's not free there. Or rather, it is expected that you will pay something for the ride. usually just a few coins to help with gas, but no one rides for free.


That's how it should be here. *sigh*


----------



## zephyr23 (Dec 9, 2011)

when i lived in costa rica for three month i deff got ride in back of trucks......my favorite was when me and my girl got picked up by 2 ATV that was sick


----------

